# Question; 15 reps x ? lbs = 400 lb bench



## snake (May 6, 2014)

Ok, that sounds like a seriously dumb-ass question and a year ago I would have agree. Here’s the reason for the question; I had a nasty injury that left me with surgery and rehab. I’m now stuck with high reps for some time to come. I’ve done a single with 400 and know 370 for 3 put me there, 350 for 5 solid ones put me there but that can not be extrapolated to 15 reps. I know it’s a quantum leap from 15 to 1 but does anyone have any ideas for a man with hopes of returning to 400?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

245 x 15 is 401


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

I can't believe 300 people looked at this and no one knew the answer. 
I guess I'm smarter than I thought


----------



## RJ (May 6, 2014)

this is the one i always used and it was pretty dead on. just plug in the variables you know and reverse the math. 

Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM

for your numbers i got 267lbs.


----------



## snake (May 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I can't believe 300 people looked at this and no one knew the answer.
> I guess I'm smarter than I thought



I doubt all 300 had a 400+ bench. ;-)


----------



## snake (May 7, 2014)

Well we have a big gap with Steelers4Life at 245 and RJ at 267. Let's split the difference and go with 255.  Truthfully, I felt bad asking the question. This 15 rep shit sucks almost as bad as getting old. Thanks guys! I just need to get in the ballpark without blowing something out.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 7, 2014)

i got 267lb according to my 5/3/1 app


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2014)

I think after 5 or maybe 8 reps that calculator shit ain't to accurate. Reason being is alot of people who train for purely strength don't have much endurance for high reps.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 7, 2014)

RJ said:


> this is the one i always used and it was pretty dead on. just plug in the variables you know and reverse the math.
> 
> Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM
> 
> for your numbers i got 267lbs.



This worked out to exactly what i just pressed yesterday. Kinda cool. Never knew this formula. Thanks RJ


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2014)

Actually it's pretty accurate. I just tried it out for my 32 reps on did with 225 last year for our little friendly competition at the other forum and it gave me a max of 464 which is probably pretty accurate.


----------



## RJ (May 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Actually it's pretty accurate. I just tried it out for my 32 reps on did with 225 last year for our little friendly competition at the other forum and it gave me a max of 464 which is probably pretty accurate.



yeah dumbass how dare you question the Wendler calculator? mlp

i actually do agree that the higher rep accuracy isn't as good, but its close enough IMO. And Snake, better to think longevity at our age. But 400lbs ain't nothing to sneeze at either. Remember, if you do it 17 times in a few months, that means you are still getting stronger. Don't let the number **** with your head.


----------



## snake (May 7, 2014)

I don't wanta do 32 reps with the bar; I'd puke. Thanks for confirming though.


----------



## snake (May 7, 2014)

RJ said:


> And Snake, better to think longevity at our age. But 400lbs ain't nothing to sneeze at either. Remember, if you do it 17 times in a few months, that means you are still getting stronger. Don't let the number **** with your head.



Thanks RJ, I understand some of getting older and though I joke about being 48, I don't let it come into play when I train. I want to be big and strong, not big and strong for my age; I'm sure you are the same way. 
I did feel good last week when I went to my sons ball game and the one kid said to my sons, Holly shit, your Dads built. It was from an 11 year old but I'll take it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2014)

RJ said:


> yeah dumbass how dare you question the Wendler calculator? mlp
> 
> i actually do agree that the higher rep accuracy isn't as good, but its close enough IMO. And Snake, better to think longevity at our age. But 400lbs ain't nothing to sneeze at either. Remember, if you do it 17 times in a few months, that means you are still getting stronger. Don't let the number **** with your head.



Haha never doubt Mr wendler. Just that higher reps might not be as accurate. 

How many times would i have to rep out just the bar to get a 464 one rep max?  Mlp.


----------



## Dtownry (May 7, 2014)

No real correlation at that weight.  I know dudes who can rep the shit out of stuff but can't max.  The fact is you are definitely strong enough but motor pathways and cns need to feel the heavy weight nevertheless.  Like you said before you can better extrapolate 3-5 reps than 15.


----------

